# Ella hopefully pregnant



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a purebred kiko doe that I think is pregnant so fingers crossed! If she is the only bad thing is I have no clue who the dad is! I bought her 12-29-16 so it's either from one of their bucks or my only buck! Well a few days ago she had a yellow amber colored discharge coming from her vulva. She hasn't been with my buck and the people I got her from said she was a virgin but who knows how she got pregnant! My buck is in a pen inside my does pen so he could have bred her through the fence. So why do I think she's pregnant well...... She had the discharge, I've not seen her in heat since I got her, her tummy feels really tight, I'm pretty sure her udder is starting to form but am still watching for that, and today I think I felt movement!!!!! Ill post some pics tomorrow of her. If you go to first timer breeding I have a picture of her and the discharge. So let me know what you think!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures will help.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I just got some today I'll post them in a little bit. She always lays down now and I've got some pictures of that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The first pic and the pic of her stomach are from a few days ago. The stomach pic doesn't show how big she is at all. she gets exactly what all my other does get and sometimes even less because she was getting fat but now im thinking that shes not fat but just pregnant. the rest of the pics are from today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I'd say she's bred.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's what im thinking. can you tell in the pic if shes making an udder? im going to try to shave her around that udder so I can watch. She just lays down so much and shes gaining weight. she doesn't feel bad cause when shes up she jumping and playing with the babies (my other does kids). she doesn't have worms and her temp is normal.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She doesn't like it when im around her butt at all! She has an attitude some days but wants to love you on other days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't really tell. Is the skin looser/flappy there?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yes very loose but its not so loose that you can see it yet when she walks. of course she is super hairy so ill have to trim her to look closer.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

any ideas on when shes due? and was that her mucus plug in the first pic?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looser than it used to be?

Could be the mucous plug. 

There is really no way to tell when she's due. Udder development usually begins a month or so before their due date on FFs.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yes its a lot looser than it used to be. when I got her I would touch where her udder area should form because I milk all my girls so I get them use to it as soon as I can. this is her first time. she is 11 months old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Then I would say definitely bred.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok well that's good hopefully its by my buck and not the previous owners. her dad was in the pen right beside them. I told the previous owner what im experiencing and for some reason she keeps getting so defensive saying that she probably has worms or something or that she's in heat. I put her in with my buck when I saw the discharge and my buck didn't want anything to do with her and trust me if she was in heat he would have gone crazy!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pic with the discharge doesn't look right, looks like maybe blood? Does she stink back there?
You should see a white or a clear discharge.

The udder area, all you have to do is feel it. Is it flat, you just feel her teats or is there a pouch forming with a milk pouch?
It will be small at first, but can be felt before you can see it. If it is flat, she doesn't have an udder starting and may not be pregnant. Or if that is blood discharge may of aborted.

As mentioned, you can't predict a due date.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No it wasn't blood and she doesn't stink back there either. I shaved her today and I can't really tell for sure if she is really bagging up. It feels loose and not flat. I watch her like a hawk now and it's about been 21 days since I've started suspecting her being pregnant and she hasn't been around my buck pen at all. I took a pic of her today after I shaved her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was bred around 12-29-16, she is right on track with forming an udder. If she is indeed starting one.
That should mean she is preggo. Usually it is 1 to 1 month and a 1/2 prior to kidding to start an udder.
Some small discharge is normal around this time. 

No baby bump is present yet, but she should be now showing body changes. 

New pics would help as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I will post pics tomorrow as the ones I took today aren't good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

well these are the pics I took today sorry they aren't great she was very grumpy!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I couldn't get pics of her today but I did notice she had a clear discharge today and still no interest in my buck!!!! She didn't want me near her butt today but I'm not seeing an udder forming quite yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those pics are hard to see, too close and not clear.

Get her favorite grain and feed it to her, stand directly behind her. That will be an easy way to get that pooch shot. Don't get too close, you want the vulva, anus, udder area tail up naturally, clear enough to see detail of her vulva/anus area.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I tried that today but she kept laying down and every time I got her up she would scream and lay back down!!!!!! when I stopped trying she was happy as can be! I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Silly girl.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They can be real jerks about having their photos taken. Our Ditza is an A-1 non cooperative gal as you can see in this video. (Sorry about the quality....


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

that's exactly what Ella does when she's not in the milk stand! sometimes shes good about it but today she wasn't having it! I hope this means shes pregnant!!! I have a doe im going to put in with my buck soon and I would like Ella to go in there too if shes open. my mom wont let me do the blood test so im stuck!!! no udder formation she acts weird as in she lays down 24/7 and has mood swings, she had the yellow amber discharge, now she had a clear discharge, no interest in my buck he doesn't want her either! I have two other bucklings and same reaction with all! her tummy is getting big on both the right and left sides!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so funny and frustrating at the same time. :laugh::doh::laugh::crazy:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes it is. The bucklings are around breeding age so if she doesn't like my other buck she would have shown some reaction to the other two if she had came into heat right? I'll try to get some pics today if she's not moody! I've counted and watched and she should have had at least 3 heats since I got her but I've not seen any and she's able to see the boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yesterday she had a clear amber discharge not much but still had some. She played down like normal ( lays down about 20 hours a day!!) what does this mean?!?! I'll get pics today when I go check on her. I'll shave her more too so you can see better.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Today she has started making an udder!! So does this mean she's 4 months pregnant?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Possibly. Every doe is different though.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My does usually start an udder around 3 months bred, especially first timers. Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's been showing a lot before she has even made an udder. Probably a month by now. I got her December 29 2016 so I have a feeling she got pregnant before I got her!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

These are pics I took of Ella yesterday.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I was looking through my thread and noticed I never posted a pic of Briars doeling so here she is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that is an udder forming. 


Briars doeling is cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you! We're keeping her!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When I went to see Ella today she was so sweet and a little mood! She kept pushing her buddies around but then she settled down for some lovin. She still doesn't like me to touch her right side nor getting behind her!! Briars doeling who I've named Athena kept trying to nurse on Ella and she wasn't having it lol. I have only felt the baby kick a month or 3weeks ago but I wasn't sure she was pregnant then. I do feel a baby not kicking but a hard I'm guessing a head or butt but I'm not sure what body part it is! I talked to the previous owner today and finally I got to talk to her without her saying that Ella has worms or stupid stuff like that. She says Ella's father has been known to breed his kids! He's in the pen beside where she was so if he's known to breed his kids and she's pregnant I'm just putting two and two together. Then ugh she starts saying my buck could have bred Ella through the fence!!!!! My buck has never been known to breed through the fence I know I've had doe after doe go into heat and none have gotten pregnant by him through the fence and they stick their to the fence. They're all proven moms and he's a very proven buck! I've had her for almost 3 months and I say she's 4 months pregnant not certain on that. Why would he impreganat only her and not my other girls?! He wouldn't right?!?! Ok there's my rant for today.


----------

